# 言い訳がましい



## Devxxx

「緊急なのに電話にも出てくれない」「急変する可能性についても説明してくれていない」というお叱りの電話を頂きました。個人病院ですので、手術中は術者と助手になり電話番がいませんので電話はとれません。*夜中に手術といっても言い訳がましく、緊急性についても説明したと言えばまた気分を害されると思い黙っておりました*

Can someone explain 言い訳がましく means?
And とえいば here means what? Is it means although?

My attempt:
if i said that although i already explained the urgency , it will hurt the person’s feelings again so i chose to remain silent(?)


----------



## frequency

言い訳がましい means that somebody or something sounds like an excuse.



Devxxx said:


> if i said that although i already explained the urgency


Yes. と jisho org
The と in your OP is 4.


----------



## 森人さん

I was silently thinking that I had explained the urgency as well and that I will feel hurt again. I don't want to hurt anyones feelings.


There was no reason/excuse to say it again.


----------



## Devxxx

frequency said:


> 言い訳がましい means that somebody or something sounds like an excuse.
> 
> 
> Yes. と jisho org
> The と in your OP is 4.


Thanks！！！！！！！！but 言い訳(reason)ましく(what this means?) , is it 増しい？


----------



## Devxxx

森人さん said:


> I was silently thinking that I had explained the urgency as well and that I will feel hurt again.
> 
> 
> There was no reason/excuse to say it again.



Ah, thanks! This sounds more natural! ^_^


----------



## frequency

The ば suggests a hypothesis. Actually you didn't say so. You say "(for example), if I said".
So you need to use if, as you did. If you explain urgency to a hearer, you think (thought) he or she will hurt or feel bad. Therefore you said nothing.
ば


----------



## Flaminius

森人さん said:


> I was silently thinking that I had explained the urgency as well and that I will feel hurt again. I don't want to hurt anyones feelings.
> 
> 
> There was no reason/excuse to say it again.


This is all wrong.  Please double check before offering advice.

I need context to accurately translate the sentences.  By context I mean the text surrounding the portion as well as some background information; what is the text about? who called in on what purose?

There are a lot od things taken for granted in this text and we have to rely on the forgoing text for reference.

Xがましい is now a largely obsolete adjective for "to resemble X" with a strong connotation that X is merely a show-off.  Here 言い訳がましい suggests that the speaker, allegedly a physician, was afriad that his explanation would be taken as such and so he remained silent.


----------



## 森人さん

I noticed that there is some ambiguity in the translation, but the basic meaning is very similar.


----------



## frequency

Devxxx said:


> Thanks！！！！！！！！but 言い訳(reason)ましく(what this means?) , is it 増しい？


Sorry I didn't notice your post. It's not 言い訳＋が＋ましく. 言い訳＋がまし*い*、言い訳＋がまし*く*.
がましい


----------



## 森人さん

There was no reason to say anything.


----------



## Contrafibularity

森人さん said:


> There was no reason to say anything.


If you are saying this is what you call "the basic meaning" of the sentence, you are wrong.  

There WERE reasons for the speaker NOT to say anything, which is exactly why the speaker remained silent, as has been explained in the posts #6 and #7.


----------



## 森人さん

I understand it now.


----------

